# Kígyók, pókok, skorpiók, gyíkok és egzotikus állatok



## Kufirc (2011 December 22)

Nem kell másik témát nyitni, ezt lehet feltölteni tartalommal.
Este törlöm ezt a beírást, utána lehet a témanyitót megírni, mert nem ez az első bejegyzés, mégis elsőnek tünteti fel. Bár akkor tényleg én törlöm a témát... 22-es csapdája... nem törlöm, teszek föl egy képet.
Inkább tényleg nyissatok újat


----------



## Kufirc (2011 December 22)

539 - 540?
Igen, kint számolja folyamatosan...már 541...


----------

